# Rupture of Benign Thyroid Tumors after Radio-Frequency Ablation



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Rupture of Benign Thyroid Tumors after Radio-Frequency Ablation

http://www.ajnr.org/cgi/content/abstract/ajnr.A2661v1


----------

